# Drummond Is and wolves



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been looking for a small adventure. Figured bird hunt and camp on Drummond is close and cheap. Should I worry about the safety of my Setters? I'm aware the Trout lake area is a hotbed of wolf activity, and I have been out of the yoop for a couple years. I don't feel it is worth the risk if there is a credible risk.
Anyone with personal experience care to advise?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't hunt the UP for the same reason. But I due hunt Drummond ever other year or so. The locals say there are wolfs I cover a lot of ground with my RZR and never seen or cut a track. I have seen many coyotes and I don't think they get hunted much because they stand still so you can take there picture down here if you see one and slow down they highball for cover.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I had beagles up to 2009, and the recession. I went up to Drummond Island to give UP running a try. I picked the date on a calendar, I didn't pay attention to the weather. That first morning was 20 degrees below zero. I didn't know my way around, didn't find the right covers. Dogs hunted hard for too long, about 2 PM I knew I was in danger of a trash race and got one.
I didn't recover two dogs. My cell phone didn't get signal. I went back twice that night to where I left my jacket on the ground, no dogs. I was concerned about wolves. The next morning the hotel owner gave me name, address, and phone number of the man whom picked up my dogs.
He was a third generation islander. He assured me that wolves will NEVER get a foot hold on the island. I haven't been there since, but I would go and drop dogs tomorrow.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a cottage on the Island and I run my hounds there every year. I have only had wolf encounter. It came out to the road stopped and listened in the direction of our hounds. It then started to hesd towards them. We immediately started making noise and toning our dogs. We caught the hounds and moved to another spot. That was several years ago and we have since gone back to that area without any issues. 
I will be on the Island the 15th -26th of this month


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

This fella was waiting at my favorite spot with 3 buddies.

Drummond has a pack of wolves. I've never heard of any problems from them, there is enough beagle hunters on the island that I think if the wolves had a taste for dog we would have heard about it. 
I find wolf sign every time I go to the island.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Years ago Sheep Ranch had a few incidents


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Years ago Sheep Ranch had a few incidents


Thats where my encounter was. But we have ran there many times since with no issues.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I feel good about it now.
I've had a run-in with wolves in the western UP years ago. They did not seem to fear my presence, but did not bother my dogs, either.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

When will you be going to the Island? If you're there when I'm there I can show you some spots that usually hold birds. I'm not a bird hunter I just run the Hare up there but I do stumble across birds.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I hunt up there, and don't worry about it too much, but I used to, and I still carry a side arm (not just for wolves, but yahoos too). Talk to yoopers about it, and they'll have all kinds of stories for you about wolves surrounding hunters, them not being afraid of humans, etc, but I have never had an issue. I think wolves up there still very much want nothing to do with us. IMO they don't pose enough of a threat to the average bird dog (that hunts within 75 yards or so), but if I had a handful of hounds, especially beagles, I personally wouldn't hunt them in wolf country. I think wolves avoid humans, including humans with dogs, but dogs without humans are a target to wolves, especially if they are barking and making it seem like they are being territorial (i.e., hounds). 

There is a much greater risk your dog impales itself on a stick IMO than gets into it with a wolf, and that risk is just as great down state, yet I'd bet it doesn't stop you from hunting down here. I think there's a higher risk your dog gets blasto up there than hurt or wounded by a wolf. Just a few ways to put things into perspective. Gotta just weigh the risks. Just my .02. 

Pay attention to where you are and what your surroundings are. If you notice you're in a wolf pack's territory (lots of scat, and other tell tales), just leash to dog and move somewhere else. If your setters are trained to listen to you setting a boundary for them, keep that within 50 yards or so, don't let them go too far, keep an eye or ear on them.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lamarsh said:


> I hunt up there, and don't worry about it too much, but I used to, and I still carry a side arm (not just for wolves, but yahoos too). Talk to yoopers about it, and they'll have all kinds of stories for you about wolves surrounding hunters, them not being afraid of humans, etc, but I have never had an issue. I think wolves up there still very much want nothing to do with us. IMO they don't pose enough of a threat to the average bird dog (that hunts within 75 yards or so), but if I had a handful of hounds, especially beagles, I personally wouldn't hunt them in wolf country. I think wolves avoid humans, including humans with dogs, but dogs without humans are a target to wolves, especially if they are barking and making it seem like they are being territorial (i.e., hounds).
> 
> There is a much greater risk your dog impales itself on a stick IMO than gets into it with a wolf, and that risk is just as great down state, yet I'd bet it doesn't stop you from hunting down here. I think there's a higher risk your dog gets blasto up there than hurt or wounded by a wolf. Just a few ways to put things into perspective. Gotta just weigh the risks. Just my .02.
> 
> Pay attention to where you are and what your surroundings are. If you notice you're in a wolf pack's territory (lots of scat, and other tell tales), just leash to dog and move somewhere else. If your setters are trained to listen to you setting a boundary for them, keep that within 50 yards or so, don't let them go too far, keep an eye or ear on them.


 I fear other people more than animals, I've never had a problem with people on Drummond and I'm up there more than 10 times a year except one time. I forgot which bar their parents owned but the kids 18 some year olds thought they where tuff **** they where drunk as **** we where driving behind them they lock up the brakes in the middle of the road and stop. My buddy almost crashes into them he get out jumps in the back of the bed of the truck they start swinging. Of course I come in as back up it's like 8 against one nothing happend wink wink. Next day all the locals applaud us talking about how much hell they raise on the island and they can't do a thing about it. my freind owns property on the east side of the island that's the only reason why that went down.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I hunt up there, and don't worry about it too much, but I used to, and I still carry a side arm (not just for wolves, but yahoos too). Talk to yoopers about it, and they'll have all kinds of stories for you about wolves surrounding hunters, them not being afraid of humans, etc, but I have never had an issue. I think wolves up there still very much want nothing to do with us. IMO they don't pose enough of a threat to the average bird dog (that hunts within 75 yards or so), but if I had a handful of hounds, especially beagles, I personally wouldn't hunt them in wolf country. I think wolves avoid humans, including humans with dogs, but dogs without humans are a target to wolves, especially if they are barking and making it seem like they are being territorial (i.e., hounds).
> 
> There is a much greater risk your dog impales itself on a stick IMO than gets into it with a wolf, and that risk is just as great down state, yet I'd bet it doesn't stop you from hunting down here. I think there's a higher risk your dog gets blasto up there than hurt or wounded by a wolf. Just a few ways to put things into perspective. Gotta just weigh the risks. Just my .02.
> 
> Pay attention to where you are and what your surroundings are. If you notice you're in a wolf pack's territory (lots of scat, and other tell tales), just leash to dog and move somewhere else. If your setters are trained to listen to you setting a boundary for them, keep that within 50 yards or so, don't let them go too far, keep an eye or ear on them.


I agree 100% 
Most of the locals on the Island are good people but there are a few of the younger crowd that have 0 respect for other peoples property the only good thig about that is, I know most of their parents


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

reddog1 said:


> I agree 100%
> Most of the locals on the Island are good people but there are a few of the younger crowd that have 0 respect for other peoples property the only good thig about that is, I know most of their parents


The locals are amazing I had a 2007 jeep Jeep wrangler had two flat tires the mechanic shop at the airport just got rid off all their tires. The locals helped me out big time they got me some tires and rims to limp back home 500 miles away. The people are up their are the nicest people I will ever met. I've been to 40 some states so that says alot right there.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm always on the Island in October. This year for only 10 days but if any of you bird hunters are on the Island at that time, you areore than welcome to stop in for a cold beverage. 
I'm on center street. You will see the gang chains, water bowls in the front yard, and 
dog trailers in the side yard.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Definitely some wolves on the island, my brother seen one last year walking on a trail while he was quad riding, I have seen them cross the road before as well, as far as them attacking dogs, I wouldn't imagine it would be a problem, I think they avoid dogs they know that dogs mean people as well, we don't use dogs for bird hunting just walk and hopefully flush some birds so it's never been a problem for us, heading up in a couple weeks as well


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Drummond is a special place. And the Grouse hunting can be excellent in areas. Great place to pitch a tent, bird hunt and listen to the Tigers in the world series on the radio while cooking up some Grouse. (been a while since I was last there) LOL It really has and island feel no matter where you are.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

wirehair said:


> Drummond is a special place. And the Grouse hunting can be excellent in areas. Great place to pitch a tent, bird hunt and listen to the Tigers in the world series on the radio while cooking up some Grouse. (been a while since I was last there) LOL It really has and island feel no matter where you are.


To me the Island is a special place. My parents bought the cottage that I now own in October of 1967 when I was 10. I spent every summer up there staying with friends that I had made. I have not missed an October on the Island.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can run into a wolf anywhere. Here is a link to the DNRs map of known wolf dog conflicts. The September attack is shown so it is semi up to date.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79135_79218_79619-287524--,00.html


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

reddog1 said:


> When will you be going to the Island? If you're there when I'm there I can show you some spots that usually hold birds. I'm not a bird hunter I just run the Hare up there but I do stumble across birds.


Thanks for the invite, very kind of you. Looks like it will be next year at this point.

I don't really fear other people much, I guess that comes from dragging 6lbs of steel with me through the woods. 
And my only real concern is high wolf concentrations where one of my crazy meatheads might peel off 150-200 yards where I am of no help if they intrude on a pack.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

God willing I will be on the Island next October also so if you do go,look me up


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Are the bears in the dens now? When we camped there we were worried about the bears, seem like someone always reported seeing one.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Saw a decent bear there last Monday.


----------

